# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أهم العناصر الغذائية والنصائح للوقاية من الجلطات الدموية

## mohamed73

إن الجلطات الدموية يمكن أن توقف فقدان  الكثير من الدم بعد الإصابة ، وتمنع الجراثيم من الدخول إلى الجرح ، وتساعد  على التئام الجروح ، وغالبا في بعض الأحيان ، يمكن ملاحظة تكوين الجلطات الدموية  عندما لا يكون هناك إصابة خارجية ، ويمكن أن تؤدي الجلطات الدموية إلى  مضاعفات خطيرة مثل الانسداد الرئوي ، مرض القلب التاجي ، أو السكتة  الدماغية ، وهذا المقال يناقش الطرق الطبيعية للوقاية من الجلطات الدموية .تشمل أسباب الجلطات الدموية موانع الحمل  الفموية ، الجلوس أو الإستلقاء لفترات طويلة ، بعض الأدوية أو الأمراض ،  تلف الأوردة أو الشرايين ، عدم ممارسة الرياضة ، تاريخ العائلة من جلطات  الدم ، ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، السمنة ، الشيخوخة ، الحمل ، التدخين  وغيرها .تعتمد أعراض الجلطة الدموية على المكان  المصاب ، ووفقا للجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الدم ، ربما يعاني المريض من بعض  الأمراض مثل  ألم في القلب ، ثقل في الصدر ، التعرق ، مشاكل في الرؤية ،  صعوبة الكلام ، ألم حاد في الصدر ، ألم مفاجئ أو تدريجي في الذراعين  والساقين .لتقليل خطر الإصابة بالجلطات الدموية  ينبغي إتباع النظام الغذائي منخفض الدهون المشبعة والغني بالألياف ، وهناك  بعض الطرق الطبيعة التي تساعد على ذلك أيضا .*1- الساليسيلات :* هذه المركبات تمنع الجلطات الدموية ، وهذه المكونات من الأسبرين  مسؤولة عن تقليل خطر الإصابة بالجلطات الدموية ، وتوجد في العديد من  الأعشاب والبهارات أيضا مثل الفلفل الحار ، البابريكا ، الكركم ، الزعتر ،  عرق السوس ، الزنجبيل والنعناع ، كما يمكن توفيرها خلا تناول بعض الأطعمة  مثل الأناناس ، عسل النحل ، العنب ، التوت ، البرقوق ، البرتقال ، الزيتون ،  الفجل والطماطم .*2- الأحماض الدهنية أوميجا3 :*  تعتبر من الدهون الأساسية التي تساعد على تنظيم تجلط الدم ، وفقا لكلية  هارفارد للصحة العامة ، كما أنها تحارب الإكتئاب ، القلق وتحسن صحة الدماغ ،  كما تقلل خطر الغصابة بامراض القلب والسكتات ، وأهم مصادر الأوميجا3 الأسماك الزيتية ، براعم بروسلي ، الكرنب ، السبانخ ، زيت الكانولا ، زيت الذرة ، بذور الكتان ، وبذور عباد الشمس . *3- فيتامين ه :* وجد  الباحثون تأثير فيتامين ه على تكوين الجلطات الدموية ، فاكتشفوا أنه قادر  على تثبيط الصفائح الدموية ، والخلايا المسؤولة عن تخثر الدم ، فيعمل كمضاد  طبيعي للتجلط ، ويوجد فيتامين ه في كل من السبانخ ، اللوز ، البروكلي ،  الكيوي ، الطماطم ، المانجو ، البطاطا الحلوة ، القرع الجوزي ، زيت النخيل  وغيرها .*4- تغيير النظام الغذائي :*  يعتبر تغيير النظام الغذائي من أفضل العلاجات للجلطات الدموية ، فهو يساعد  في الحفاظ على الوزن الصحي ، يخفض الكوليسترول ومستوى ضغط الدم ، يحسن  الحساسية للإنسولين ، ويقلل الالتهابات ، يجب التركيز على الأطعمة العلاجية  مثل الخضروات الورقية ، الفواكه والخضروات الملونة ، البقوليات ، الحبوب  الكاملة والأوميجا3 .*5- البقاء نشيطا :* لتجنب  تكوين الجلطات الدموية ، ينبغي البقاء بصحة ونشاط ، عن طريق ممارسة  الرياضة ، وتجنب الجلوس لساعات طويلة ، ينصح بممارسة 1/2 ساعة يوميا من  التمارين الرياضية ، أو جرب المشي أو الركض .*6- الإقلاع عن التدخين :*  أظهرت الدراسات أن تدخين السجائر العادية أو الإلكترونية يزيد خطر تطور  الجلطات الدموية ، بعيدا عن ذلك ، الإفراط في التدخين يؤثر سلبيا على  الجهاز العصبي المركزي ، الجهاز التنفسي ، الأوعية الدموية ، الجهاز الهضمي  ، لجهاز الجنسي والإنجابي .*7- تغيير الأدوية :* هناك  بعض الأدوية التي تزيد من خطر الإصابة بالجلطات الدموية ، هذه الادوية  تشمل ، حبوب منع الحمل ، عقاقير الهرمونات البديلة ، أدوية التحكم في ضغط  الدم وأدوية السرطان ، استشر طبيبك حول إمكانية استبدالها .*8- الزيوت الأساسية :*   مثل زيت helichrysum عند تطبيقها موضعيا على الجلد قد تفكك الدم المتخثر  تحت سطح الجلد. هذا الزيت العطري يمكن أن يساعد في تحسين حالة الأوعية  الدموية عن طريق الحد من الالتهابات ، وزيادة وظيفة العضلات الملساء وخفض  ضغط الدم. وبالتالي ، تحسين الدورة الدموية وتقليل الألم وتورم.

----------

